# fisdap study tools



## CbrMonster (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all,

current paramedic student and purchased the fisdap study tools. i was wondering for those that have gone through it already with fisdap. do the practice tests really set you up for passing the actual block tests? so i've been getting 80's and higher on the practice tests should i be good for my upcoming block test?

thanks, and sorry if this is a repetitive question.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah.  You'll do fine.  Fisdap is known for being a lot harder than the nremt and probably your block tests as well.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 3, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Yeah.  You'll do fine.  Fisdap is known for being a lot harder than the nremt and probably your block tests as well.


awesome thank you! i'm in the first block so i'm stressing hard and trying to practice as much as possible.


----------



## Foxem (Dec 3, 2018)

Fisdap is awesome. Keep on studying with it and you'll do great. All the medics I know who studied with it passed the schooling and got their license. Good luck!


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 4, 2018)

Foxem said:


> Fisdap is awesome. Keep on studying with it and you'll do great. All the medics I know who studied with it passed the schooling and got their license. Good luck!



awesome glad to hear that, the jbl practice tests make me feel like i don't know anything, yet i take the fisdap tests and do significantly better. some of the questions on jbl i will say i move to quickly on and make dumb mistakes.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 4, 2018)

Fisdap tests suck.  we have students complain about them every class.  the questions are often poorly worked, and the answers aren't any clearer. there have been some that the instructors don't know the answer to, and we have had to go to fisdap to get them removed from the test bank.

If your getting 80s and above on the Fisdap tests, you should have no problems with the NREMT exam.  it's generally regarded as harder than the actual exams.


----------



## CbrMonster (Dec 4, 2018)

I


DrParasite said:


> Fisdap tests suck.  we have students complain about them every class.  the questions are often poorly worked, and the answers aren't any clearer. there have been some that the instructors don't know the answer to, and we have had to go to fisdap to get them removed from the test bank.
> 
> If your getting 80s and above on the Fisdap tests, you should have no problems with the NREMT exam.  it's generally regarded as harder than the actual exams.



I assume you are an instructor, I have a much harder time with the jbl questions by far vs the fisdap.

But glad to hear the fisdap is harder cause I feel the fisdap is actually pretty easy for the most part.


----------

